# Very depressing day....



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

So yesterday Nosferatu had what seemed to be the start of a rather severe URI so I called the vet and the closest appointment I could make was friday. So I did, deciding I would try some things at home to help relieve it until then. Last night I gave him some dark chocolate. This morning when I woke up he was breathing through his mouth. So I figured he'd gotten worse. While I was at school, Michael put him in the QT cage and took him in the bathroom with him while he showered. We decided that if he made it until I got home, we would go to the emergency vet in the airport. Well, I got the bad news when Michael came to pick me up. I cried for quite a while, I really came to love Nosy a lot in these past few months. I never even thought a URI could take him down so fast. Next time one of my rats gets one, we're going straight to the emergency vet.
I feel so guilty for not doing more. I wish he hadn't died, he was so special to me [and had become very close with Larry as well]. Larry seems okay for now, Jinxi's keeping him busy with his young and energetic craziness. I just wish he still had his friend Nosferatu.
RIP Nosferatu, I'm sorry I didn't do more. :'(


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You aren't having much luck in getting healthy boys are you :-[. Rats can go downhill really fast. 

RIP Nosferatu


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry. I didn't know it could happen that fast either.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

i am sooo sorry for your loss... RIP Nosferatu :'(


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP Nosferatu. Hang in there Corpseflower


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Poor Nosy. Don't beat yourself up over it too much. At least you learned from this experience and will do everything that you can to prevent this from happening again. I know it can be hard when you feel like there was something more you could have done.

RIP Nosferatu


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm kind of starting to feel like a failure at rat owning considering it's my third death and I only got my first rat a few months ago. I don't know.... I'm trying my hardest to give them all good lives but things just keep happening. Ugh.....why do they have to be such sweethearts? Every time one has died, no matter how short of time I've had it, it already captures my heart and breaks it with it's passing....

I'm rambling, but yeah, I really do love my rats.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Did you get them all from the same place? the ones you lost? Just wondering if that could be the problem.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well Nosferatu and Hajeet came from the same breeder. So I've decided I definitely won't be adopting from them again. When I visited it seemed like a very nice environment, but I guess they must not have been breeding for health. 
And Skye, the first one I lost who I also lost the day I got him, came from a petsmart. I've since vowed not to buy from pet stores. Casper, Max, and Lustra all came from the same breeder and have all had zero health problems so far and are my friendliest rats. Larry came from a petsmart, he was my first rat and has had problems with abscesses. And Jinxi I think came from a feeder bin in a pet store, I adopted him from a "Friend" who wasn't properly caring for him but no health problems so far either.

So maybe the breeding played a factor? I don't know anyone else who got rats from that lady, so I don't know about other rats produced by her. It's so frustrating. 

Sorry for the long post, I was trying to include as much information as possible.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

It really is so sad that rats can be some of the sweetest animals but seem to have so many health problems and such short lives. :-\


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

thats wierd i guess some people are just lucky i know someone who raised their rat terrible and it lived to be 4 years old then your rat is raised fairly great and it dies im so sorry 

RIP Nosferatu


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

poor nosy, he was lovely. I'm so sorry.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

rest in peace little man


----------

